# etrakz



## Clarus (Jun 16, 2002)

wow, when the site said community, I didnt think it meant Christian Mac community.  you would think the last spot that someone would find a way to evangelize would be a geek message forum.  I guess you can never expect solace and religious respect everywhere.  Does anybody else get bothered by this etrakz.com banner business.  I guess this is another reason to find a banner blocking utility. sigh.

respectfully,

-Lucian


----------



## ksv (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

what are you talking about? what is etrakz?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 17, 2002)

For some reason they are down today.... hmm... I should fix that.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 17, 2002)

If you go to "etrakz.com", you'll see that it's a free Christian Evangelism banner service. You put some code on your web page, and a random banner advocating Christianity pops up. I've noticed these banners on macosx.com, too. 

In fact, as I write this reply, there's a Tide-Bleach-ish banner above which reads: "Amazing Grace. Oustating Cleansing Power Removes tough stains of sin forever."
(Which, I have to admit, is kinda clever)

Personally, it makes me feel a little weird, but I won't complain too much, as macosx.com is a free service. 

Hey, companies advertise to spread their message, and religions advertise to do the same. And although I dislike commercialization of ANY religion, it happens. Whatcha gonna do?

It is odd though... if this were "ChristIsMyBuddy.com" few would complain. However, as a bunch of Macaddicts, we're the "artists, creative" etc - types, and as a result, have a diverse mix of people... everything from devout Christians to people who worship the God of Cheese (me  )

Usually we do a good job of respecting each other on a personal level. Which is good.  ... and I know one thing we all have in common. We know the difference between all that is holy (Macintosh) and all that is evil (Windows).  

So... my thoughts... it's a bit odd, maybe bothers me a little, but I'm not going to complain too much.

Thanks for listening.


btw, Is there a BuddhaBanner.com or something like that?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

When I first noticed this I was anoyed. I'm not a fan of organized religions (exept the Apple cult), but I just shrugged it off and ignored it.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

Christian are too cool. All the smart people know about God. and it is like the jedi all and all. I like the banners. 

i don't understand why we have a darwin area though. i just stay away from it.


----------



## yoshi (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually I happen to like the banners. While not everyone is christian its obvious our Admin is.. which is cool with me and all since its his site.. and my religion lol

~Yoshi


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the devil one 
that guy looks like the evil version of me


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

"and my religion lol"

Ya, and yoshi and admin have God on their side, so they are always right.


----------



## themacko (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wedge _
> *Ya, and yoshi and admin have God on their side, so they are always right. *


*sniff*   *sniff*

Does anyone else smell troll, here?


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

why are you calling me a troll? i din't even like windows.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 24, 2002)

wow, i talk it back about yoshi. i thought he was cool.


----------

